# NFPA 72 Fire Extinguisher Electronic Monitoring Devices



## mshields (Aug 23, 2012)

I notice that the 2010 version of NFPA 72 either added or modified paragragh "17.15 Fire Extinguisher Electronic Monitoring Device".  But it's a little cryptic what exactly is required.  Should we be providing fire alarm Control Modules at Fire Extinguishers to report back conditions indicated in NFPA 10?


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2012)

not required, but if provided then meet 72

and appears it only monitors for the fire extinguisher being in place, obstrucitons in front of it, and pressure

isn't technology great!!!! so will not need fire inspectors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.nafed.org/login/publications/More%20Info.pdf

Possibly only one company out there now???:::

http://www.mammothfire.com/uploaded/EnGaugeInc-Salesbrochure-webversion.pdf


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 23, 2012)

It is in 07 edition also.  I believe since the requirement in 17.15 says "shall" the FACP would then need to supervise the monitoring device for any of functions the device "can" perform in accordance with NFPA 10. Where provided!


----------

